# Qui est-ce qui/que / Qu'est-ce qui/que



## wsxxsw

Bonjour, 

Entre les deux, je ne sais pas pourquoi mettre que:

1) Qui est-ce qui est le professeur?
2) Qu'est-ce que devient votre ami? ou Que devient votre ami?

Moi, je mettrais "qui" dans tous les deux, mais je sais que ce n'est pas juste! 

Est-ce que vous pouvez m'aider, svp?

Merci


----------



## JeanDeSponde

wsxxsw said:


> 1) Qui est-ce qui est le professeur? --> _Qui est le professeur ?_
> 2) Qu'est-ce que devient votre ami? ou Que devient votre ami?


Dans 1, "qui" est le sujet
Dans 2, "que" est le COD - le sujet est "votre ami" ("votre ami devient quoi ?")


----------



## itka

JDS, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu as mis des  à ces deux phrases ? Elles me semblent tout à fait possibles...Ce sont les formes "gallicisées" des questions _qui ?_ et _que ?_

Qui est-ce qui... on demande qui est le sujet du verbe suivant
Qu'est-ce que... on demande l'objet du verbe suivant


----------



## wsxxsw

Mais, ils me les donnent comme "attribut" ni comme sujet ni comme COD.

En effet, la deuxième, je ne l'avais pas comprise comme ça! J'avais compris toute une autre chose, c'est-à-dire que une personne deviendra mon/son ami parmi un groupe de personnes.

Dans ce cas-là, la question serait: Qui deviendra votre ami? n'est-ce pas? Mais c'est possible aussi: Qui devient votre ami? ou pas?


----------



## itka

wsxxsw said:


> Mais, ils me les donnent comme "attribut" ni comme sujet ni comme COD.


C'est vrai au sens strictement grammatical, il n'y a pas de cod avec être ou devenir mais des attributs. Ça ne change rien. Il suffit des les distinguer du sujet.



> Dans ce cas-là, la question serait: Qui deviendra votre ami? n'est-ce pas? Mais c'est possible aussi: Qui devient votre ami? ou pas?


Ah ! C'est autre chose ! Oui la question serait :
Qui deviendra (ou devient) votre ami ?
Qui est-ce qui deviendra votre ami ?

 En fait, dans les formes avec "est-ce qu", il faut distinguer plusieurs choses :
Qu'est-ce qui fait du bruit ? (Quelle chose fait du bruit ?)
Qui est-ce qui fait du bruit ? (Quelle personne fait du bruit ?)
Dans les deux cas, on cherche le sujet du verbe "faire du bruit" mais dans la première phrase on cherche une chose (que) et dans la deuxième, une personne (qui)

Qu'est-ce que tu attends ? (Quelle chose attends-tu ?)
Qui est-ce que tu attends ? (Quelle personne attends-tu ?)
Ici, dans ces deux phrases, on cherche le cod de "tu attends". Dans le premier cas, c'est une chose, dans le second, une personne.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

itka said:


> JDS, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu as mis des  à ces deux phrases ? Elles me semblent tout à fait possibles...Ce sont les formes "gallicisées" des questions _qui ?_ et _que ?_


En fait je suis fainéant : j'aurais dû mettre  aux deux.
En effet, en théorie correctes (d'où mon "up"), elles sont vraiment d'une incroyable lourdeur, quand les formes "qui est..." et "que devient..." sont là, toutes simples, toutes belles...! d'où mes "bouh".
Je ne le fais pas par amour de la grammaire (que je connais mal, et qui est de taille à se défendre toute seule) - mais simplement par anti-shadokisme et par crainte du noeud à la langue en prononçant "qu'est-ce que c'est que ce qu'est-ce que etc. etc.".
A ce jour (pardon - au jour d'aujourd'hui), je reste droit dans mes bottes !


----------



## wsxxsw

Parfois, peut-être, il faut qu'accepter les changements (pas facile, je le sais).
Ces expressions-là, je les ai trouvé dans un livre de grammaire. Elles sont considérées comme "langue courante", par contre, les autres, comme "langue soutenue".
Donc, moi, que je ne sais pas bien lesquelles utiliser (comme je ne connais pas bien la langue), je vais à choisir (sans savoir) les expressions de la langue courante. Même si pour moi, il est plus facile d'utiliser les formes Qui/Que simples.

J'ai bien compris la question des attributs, merci.

Donc, pour les phrase, je peux utiliser les deux mais elles changent de sens, n'est-ce pas?

Qu'est-ce que devient votre ami? (ce que lui deviendra)
Qui est-ce qui devient votre ami? (qui deviendra son ami)

Par contre, sur les autres exemples, je n'arrive pas à comprendre le deuxième qui/que.

Qu'est-ce qui fait du bruit ? (Quelle chose fait du bruit ?)
Qu'est-ce que tu attends ? (Quelle chose attends-tu ?)

Qui est-ce qui fait du bruit ? (Quelle personne fait du bruit ?)
Qui est-ce que tu attends ? (Quelle personne attends-tu ?)

Moi, je mettrais que dans les premières et qui dans les deuxièmes


----------



## Maître Capello

Qu'est-ce que devient votre ami? (ce que lui deviendra)  Mieux : « Que devient votre ami ? »
Qui est-ce qui devient votre ami? (qui deviendra son ami) 

Qu'est-ce *qui* fait du bruit ? (Quelle chose fait du bruit ?)  Le *sujet* est _qui_ (_quelle chose_) et le COD _du bruit_.
 Qu'est-ce *que* tu attends ? (Quelle chose attends-tu ?)  Le sujet est _tu_ et le *COD* _que_ (_quelle chose_).

Qui est-ce *qui* fait du bruit ? (Quelle personne fait du bruit ?)  Le *sujet* est _qui_ (_quelle personne_) et le COD _du bruit_.
Qui est-ce *que* tu attends ? (Quelle personne attends-tu ? [= « Qui attends-tu ? »])  Le sujet est _tu_ et le *COD* _que_ (_quelle personne_).


----------



## itka

Tiens, avec les réponses à ces questions, ce sera peut-être plus clair pour toi :
Qu'est-ce qui fait du bruit ? (Quelle chose fait du bruit ?) 
- C'est un volet (qui claque) qui fait ce bruit (un volet : sujet)
Qu'est-ce que tu attends ? (Quelle chose attends-tu ?)
- j'attends le bus. (le bus : cod)
Qui est-ce qui fait du bruit ? (Quelle personne fait du bruit ?)
- C'est le menuisier qui fait du bruit, en tapant avec un marteau. (le menuisier : sujet)
Qui est-ce que tu attends ? (Quelle personne attends-tu ?)
- J'attends mon ami. (mon ami : cod)


----------



## lex_luthor_2007

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà, je donne des cours de français à l'étranger, dernièrement on m'a posé cette question à laquelle j'ai n'ai pas pu donner d'explication, ce qui est assez frustrant étant natif. Enfin...

Voici quelques exemples de phrases :

Qu'est ce qui te fait peur ?
=> La nuit me fait peur

Qu'est-ce que tu as mangé?
=> j'ai mangé de la salade

Qui est-ce qui mange la pomme?
=> Daniel mange la pomme

Qui est-ce que tu as vu ce matin?
=> J'ai vu Suzanne 

dans le premier pourquoi on utilise 'qui' ( je pensais à << quelque chose te fait peur à toi, donc ' qui ' mais dans l'exemple 3 alors ? ça devrait être ' qui est-ce que mange la pomme ' enfin je ne sais plus...

Pouvez-vous m'expliquez clairement, l'utilisation de 'que et qui ' de chaque phrase.
Merci


----------



## UglyPepa

Dans les exemples cités, il me semble que les "qui" sont agents, tandis que les "que" sont objets.


----------



## quinoa

Avec qui est-ce que mange la pomme? Ce serait la pomme qui mangerait quelqu'un? En fait plutôt amusant, non?

Qu'est-ce qui = c'est quoi    qui te fait peur.
Qui est-ce qui = c'est qui   qui mange la pomme.
Les deux qui sont obligatoires car ils sont bien sujets du verbe de la relative qui suit. En revanche leurs antécédents sont différents, une chose, une personne.


----------



## la fée

C'est très simple: avec "Qu'est-ce qui..." le pronom interrogatif se rapporte à une chose et a la fonction de sujet; avec "Qu'est-ce que..." le pronom interrogatif se rapporte à une chose et a la fonction de COD; avec "Qui est-ce qui..." le pronom interrogatif se rapporte à une personne et a la fonction de sujet; avec "Qui est-ce que..." le pronom interrogatif se rapporte à une personne et a la fonction de COD.


----------



## Chimel

lex_luthor_2007 said:


> Pouvez-vous m'expliquez clairement, l'utilisation de 'que et qui ' de chaque phrase.
> Merci


C'est parce qu'il y a deux _qui_ et deux _que: _un pronom interrogatif et un pronom relatif.
_Qui est venu?_ Pronom interrogatif.
_Je sais ce qui est utile pour moi_: pronom relatif (ici, du pronom _ce_)
Idem avec _que_, bien sûr.

Dans _Qui est-ce que_, _Qui est-ce qui_, _Qu'est-ce qui_ et _Qu'est-ce que_, ces deux pronoms sont combinés, d'où une confusion possible. Mais si tu les analyses en les distinguant bien, tout s'éclaire.


----------



## Aoyama

> Qu'est-ce qui = c'est quoi qui te fait peur


 ?
Pour Qu'est ce qui te fait peur ?
=> La nuit me fait peur ... ?
Je ne comprends pas ...



> C'est parce qu'il y a deux _qui_ et deux _que: _un pronom interrogatif et un pronom relatif.


Exactement.
Maintenant, pour compliquer les choses (question que j'ai posée ailleurs, sans avoir de réponse) :
quelle est la fonction du "qui" dans : "qu'est-ce qui se passe" ou "qu'est-ce qui arrive" ?


----------



## quinoa

*Qui* est sujet de se passe ou arrive, pronom relatif reprenant son antécédent ce, alors que ce est le sujet de est dans "qu'est-ce", et QU' est l'attribut de ce, par l'intermédiaire du verbe d'état est.


----------



## Aoyama

Merci. 
On est un peu hors-sujet ici, mais pour moi, ce que j'essayais de démontrer dans un autre fil (et j'étais suivi par quelques personnes) c'est que "qui" est ici une déformation de "qu'il".
Qu'est-ce qui arrive ? (différent bien sur de _qui est-ce qui arrive_) est en fait "qu'est-ce qu'il arrive ?" (comme "qu'est-ce qu'il se passe") ...
On retrouve cette déformation dans "qu'est-ce qui (qu'y) y a" ...


----------



## quinoa

Le  problème vient de ce que les verbes "arriver" et "se passer", participent aussi à des tours impersonnels. Ils autorisent donc à la fois "qu'est-ce qui" et "qu'est-ce qu'il".
Cependant on entend bien "qu'est-ce qui y a" pour dire "qu'est-ce qu'il y a", mais aucun doute ce qui n'est qu'un jeu de contraction et d'euphonie.


----------



## Aoyama

Voir notamment ici : ce qui/qu'il se passe


----------

